# I need a guitar!



## MerryCitrine (Feb 1, 2008)

I live in Mississauga, Ontario. I really need a good acoustic guitar package for about 150 $ or less, does anyone know a good place where I can get a package like that? Please help! I need one for school! Thanks a lot! :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

150 You wont find a good one... You MIGHT find a half decent used one at the pawn shop. Go with a friend who plays and be prepared to go a bit over budget.


----------



## darreneedens (Nov 13, 2007)

$150 is tough, not a lot of money to put into a decent instrument.

I would recommend checking out your local Kijiji. If you dont know what that is, go kijiji.ca and select your area. Should be able to find something.

I did a quick look... here is what I came up with, may be something of interest.

http://mississauga.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-musical-instruments-Acoustic-Cort-Earth-70-series-acoustic-guitar-for-sale-with-case-W0QQAdIdZ34285025


----------



## MerryCitrine (Feb 1, 2008)

It'll do if its not the best, cos I am just a beginner, so I'm not opting for something expensive... =(


----------



## ratdog (Nov 20, 2007)

I noticed L&M are having a clearance sale in all stores. I believe it runs Feb. 15&16. Check it out.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

That Cort is not bad at all. My g/f has one and it sounds better than my Yamaha which cost twice as much. It still pisses me off everytime I pick it up :sport-smiley-002:



darreneedens said:


> $150 is tough, not a lot of money to put into a decent instrument.
> 
> I would recommend checking out your local Kijiji. If you dont know what that is, go kijiji.ca and select your area. Should be able to find something.
> 
> ...


----------



## Vincent (Nov 24, 2007)

If you have a parent with credit card or paypal you can find some great deals online at la music.ca (canadian website in canadain dollars).

Here is one for $159 however there will be some tax and probably $20 or more for shipping however if you buy a guitar worth $199 and up shipping is free.

Epiphone DR90 6 String Acoustic Guitar Player Pack $159
http://www.lamusic.ca/default.asp?szNav=Product&PID=13509#

Ibanez V50JP Jam Pack Acoustic Guitar Package $153
http://www.lamusic.ca/default.asp?szNav=Product&PID=3373#

Ibanez V50JP Jam Pack Acoustic Guitar Package $153
http://www.lamusic.ca/default.asp?szNav=Product&PID=3374#

Peavey Acoustic Stage Pack $169
http://www.lamusic.ca/default.asp?szNav=Product&PID=6676#

Epiphone DR90S 6 String Solid Spruce Top Acoustic Guitar Player Pack $239 (free shipping on this because its $199 and over in price before taxes.
http://www.lamusic.ca/default.asp?szNav=Product&PID=13510#


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

try looking for a tanglewood tw-28-usa.they are reasonably priced and come with a solid spruce top.google search it and try to buy online,they are much cheaper online.I owned one and i loved it,the reason i gave it up was the neck wasnt big enough and was shaped for beginners hands.


----------



## Grenvilleter (Dec 22, 2007)

I'll bet you have not considered what type of guitar to shop for as you are just beginning to play. Are you comfortable with a wide or narrow neck ? Are your hands larger, normal or smaller in size ? When shopping, ask the sales rep what nut width are the guitars you feel comfortable with. 
Now...for the real question...a guitar for $150.00. Reasonable guitars are out there for that kind of money...even less actually however...there is a lot of pure crap as well. Stay away from Giant Tiger and Walmart only for the reason of, you could get a bad one as quick as a good one. $150.00 guitars are considered "throw away" and if you have or "discover" problems in ...say 3-6 months, neither above mentioned retailers probably have someone who can steer you in the right direction.

Pawn shops are ok if you know what to look for in guitar faults and can properly identify them or you risk getting a dud again.
3rd option is to check the local shops for what they have and make sure they are going to "look after" you in regards to making sure the guitar is set up properly before it goes home with you and advising you on proper humidity techniques....some you can do for a couple bucks from stuff purchased from the dollar store. 

On the guitar you think you may be interested in make sure you check the tuning at the 12th fret as well as open strings on all the strings. Some inexpensive guitars have "iffy" bridge placement and it will show up by doing that test. Use a tuner to do this.
Look carefully at the finish where the neck meets the body of the guitar. Cracks in the finish may mean an unstable neck. 
Look at the distance in height from the bottom of the 6th string to the top of the 12th fret that distance should be approximately no more than 1/8"high or less than 3/32" however that is somewhat adjustable (within limits).

If you choose to purchase new, what type of warranty does the manufacturer offer?
Don't forget, you will also want to get yourself at minimum, a padded gig bag. Especially if your hauling it back and forth to school. 
Some inexpensive guitars are made from basswood and it is even more fragile to being dropped or bumped than a better grade guitar although none respond well to that type of treatment. If a headstock gets cracked, your not apt to pay someone 100.00 to repair a guitar you could replace for the roughly same money. A good hardshell case is a smart investment regardless of the guitar you are putting in it.
I know your objective is to play guitar and not spend your hard earned cash on a case that cost as much as your guitar does but I mention these things just so you are aware of the implications of purchasing in this price range.

TAKE YOUR TIME when shopping. In the price range you are looking,there are sometimes very large variances in quality. 
Happy hunting :rockon:


----------

